# New commission would study effects of US policy on American expats



## JakDac

Hope this happens


----------



## JC Double Taxed

My view of such study while needed has terms of reference from a "within the beltway" viewpoint.

This sounds good: "look into federal financial reporting requirements for a US citizen living in a foreign country." Yet it kind of assumes that it is all proper to double tax and quadruple compliance those living overseas while providing $0 in federal services in exchange for the taxation and compliance.

A term of reference should be this: investigating rising US citizenship renunciations and the role of US government policies involved with this, in regards to: Efficiency, Equity, Fairness, & Simplicity.

Some goals of tax reform are stated by Congress as: Efficiency, Equity, Fairness, & Simplicity. For US persons overseas the one way double taxation with excessive compliance and with excessive compliance penalties without any services in return then, IMO, has nothing to do with: Efficiency, Equity, Fairness, & Simplicity.

Not referenced in the article are the two lawsuits against FATCA and that a court in Canada is currently considering an injunction against the Canadian FATCA IGA, and a court in the US is currently considering and injunction against FATCA. The suit in the US claims that FATCA and FBAR violate the Constitution on 8 claims. For updates of these suits please visit The Isaac Brock Society message boards. www dot ***************** dot ca


----------

